# Piraya's Tail bit off.



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My inch Piraya's tail has been bit off. He's swimming ok. Sent a PM to grosse for advice.

I can evac him to my 75, which is a recovering sick tank and has small p's in it , 4 inches.

Basicly there is only 2 options, let him stay in the 90 with the big p's or evac him to the 75. Simple.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I moved him per Grosse's advice. He was right to tell me, I was just balking. My big caribas would've owned him, his tail is completely gone. I acclimated him but he is in shock in the new tank. It has an elevated salt concentration from treatment.

If he comes out of the shock, He might make it. My 4 inch reds won't bother him so it was a good call.

I have been going through some trials boys.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Update: He is doing ok now. He is swimming well for not having a tail.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

If he made it untill now he will survive....If he is swimming upright..

You will have to wait to see how much it will heal though, depending on how bad, he may not be able to return to the others..

Good luck


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> If he made it untill now he will survive....If he is swimming upright..
> 
> You will have to wait to see how much it will heal though, depending on how bad, he may not be able to return to the others..
> 
> ...


He swims upright but sometimes he losses his balence and kinda've rolls but then he goes back to normal. He does well though under the circumstances.

I am never going to return him to that tank. For now he can live with my 3- 4inch reds.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

damn, that suck. Wish u luck and post a pic.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

killerbee said:


> damn, that suck. Wish u luck and post a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's in there with Captain P and his crew


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Update: I just went and looked at him again and he's swimming very good. What a tough SOB!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is the pics









View attachment 73057


View attachment 73058


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont know if that will grow back

that looks down pass the meat man









even when he heals it looks like hed be better off

solitary


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i dont know if that will grow back
> 
> that looks down pass the meat man
> 
> ...


He swims and eats ok. The crew doesn't screw with him. I already decided he will never return to the 90.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

damn man.. thats shitty. sorry bout your luck.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Only time will tell. That is chewed down pretty good.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Here is the pics


Hi Azeral,

Sorry for that injury. That is just something one cannot avoid with Piranhas.
Sometimes it happens sometimes not. Also other Pygo's attack each others seriously from time to time.

About the tail. I have had a Red Belly whose upper part of the tail was bitten off. The injury healed, but the tail never grow back as it was. Only a small portion of the upper part regenerated.

In your pirayas case it is obvious though that the damage is much bigger. The tail will not regenerate. On the other hand the wound will probably heal OK and the fish might learn to swim OK, not as fast though.

I hope the best.

Regards,


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

i've had reds with their tails chewed but this takes the p*ss. Sorry to see this, he's a nice looking fish but I'm not sure he's tail will grow back now because its gone beyond the legal chewing limit (the roots have been eaten away).

Good luck anyway.

Shame thats it's happened to such a nice fish. What done it? A Red? A Tern? What was it?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> i've had reds with their tails chewed but this takes the p*ss. Sorry to see this, he's a nice looking fish but I'm not sure he's tail will grow back now because its gone beyond the legal chewing limit (the roots have been eaten away).
> 
> Good luck anyway.
> 
> ...


A large Cariba.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Ouch, what a great looking fish.

Best of luck, I hope he recovers fully, even if it is unlikely.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Az, dude, im sorry to tell you this but your gonna have a tailless fish for the rest of his life. thats looks really bad thats really deep. Hope it all works out. Im purchasing a piraya this friday and I hope he looks as good as your does.

How big was your Caribe? I have never had that problem with my P's. I put a 3 inch Red in with my 10 inchers and hes now about 4 1/2 inches and never gets messed with at all. he schools and everything. I wonder if your piraya was messing with some of your other P's and they got pissed?


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Slim said:


> Az, dude, im sorry to tell you this but your gonna have a tailless fish for the rest of his life. thats looks really bad thats really deep. Hope it all works out. Im purchasing a piraya this friday and I hope he looks as good as your does.
> 
> How big was your Caribe? I have never had that problem with my P's. I put a 3 inch Red in with my 10 inchers and hes now about 4 1/2 inches and never gets messed with at all. he schools and everything. I wonder if your piraya was messing with some of your other P's and they got pissed?
> [snapback]1158641[/snapback]​


The Cariba is 9-10 inches long. He is stout and huge. He took that tail in one bite. I am still confident his tail or stump will grow back enough for him to live a good life. I'll take care of him.

I was doing a small water change when it happened.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

holly sh*t he is pretty bad i dont think its growin back dude


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> holly sh*t he is pretty bad i dont think its growin back dude
> [snapback]1158662[/snapback]​


He swims good now. I won't give up hope. A wide stump would be fine if nothing else.

Don't underestimate the power of the p. We shall see.









View attachment 73152


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

oh no im not doubting he will live. i think he will be fine i am just sayin i dont think it will grow back


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> oh no im not doubting he will live. i think he will be fine i am just sayin i dont think it will grow back
> [snapback]1158676[/snapback]​


I know. I just couldn't resist using the star wars wav hehehehe.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

. OH they ate the boney part off also...I think he will be a stumpy, he looks pretty good considering.

I will share a pic with you as i had the exact same injury with a smaller piraya, yours looks larger then the one I had that got injured

this fish survived, a few hours later he was swimming upright, I did recover this fish within 10 minutes of this actually happening, just chance of looking at the tank, this occured during a heavy thunder and lightning storm in an all piraya tank.

Even with treatment the entire tail rotted off and the boney part fell off, and fungus grew.

I sucked it right off the wound and cleaned it up, looked just like yours, I put him down after 3-4 days.

If he can move around good enough and no tankmates give him trouble, you will a unique fish....

Good luck hope he makes it, he looks good sized..

Edited here is a link with the pictures of the fish
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=93596


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It's growing back pretty good, looks like it will just round into a stump. I hope it grows back out a little more. He swims good but isn't too swift anymore.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

It's been 2 months and he's doing fine. His tail just rounded off into a stump.







He just hangs out at one side of the tank mostly. The 2 reds with him get chased away daily if they swim to close. He eats well and is doing fine. I'll post pics of him tonight.









He swims good. But when you watch him chase the reds, his tail moves fast but he doesn't.


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont know pall it doesn't look to good good luck. I had a red belly with his right fin ripped off and thank god he survived know he's totally :ballisitc:


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

dam thats crazy. my reds did that to my firemouth and his tail hasnt grown back or healed... its been a month


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Azeral said:


> It's been 2 months and he's doing fine. His tail just rounded off into a stump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get new pics. You have a tough guy there, he's a keeper.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here he is today









View attachment 81301


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Here he is today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes looking good


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow a can't believe he is still alive.

Mine died this weekend and he had "some" tail left

View attachment 81314


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

holy sh*t.. man i hope he heals.. beautiful flames on him


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

your P is a fighter

sorry for your LOSS dude


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> your P is a fighter
> 
> sorry for your LOSS dude


It's not a loss







. He is a tough fish, his wound is healed but he just has a stump.









Believe it or not he actually can swim fast without a tail.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

He is a tough cookie!

He'll be fine as long as he doesn't find himself in a position where he has to compete for his food.

All P's that know they are weakened tend to stick up for themselves more to balance it out. I always thinks thats a cool thing to see. Like a P missing an eye is twice as agressive to keep itself safe.

These boys are 'ard and they adjust!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Azeral said:


> your P is a fighter
> 
> sorry for your LOSS dude


It's not a loss







. He is a tough fish, his wound is healed but he just has a stump.









Believe it or not he actually can swim fast without a tail.
[/quote]
i think he was reffeirng to ice dizzle lol

ice dizzle, how did he die? those things really dont kill a p.


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

good he recovered


----------

